# Reducir ruido en salida de operacional



## ronaldace2 (Ago 9, 2007)

Buenas! Estoy intentando hacerme un osciloscopio para el PC, basandome en el que está publicado en la pagina http://www.geocities.com/lptscope/.

He modificado el circuito para poder hacer medidas con tensiones negativas y amplificadorando el rango de valores posibles de entrada, y para eso he utilizado un amplificador operacional cuadruple LM324, con 3 de sus operacionales en modo seguidor para desacoplar impedancias y el cuarto en modo sumador para sumar las salidas de los otros tres.

La cuestión es que, aunque las salidas de los seguidores tienen muy poco ruido, la salida del sumador si que tiene relativamente bastante ruido (en torno a los 0,2 y 0,3 voltios), lo cual es molesto especialmente al trabajar con bajos voltajes.

Comentar que uno de los componentes a sumar es constante y de 2,5 voltios aproximadamente, mientras que de los otros dos, sólo uno tendrá tensión a sumar y otro estará a masa (ya que la idea es poder ajustar si se desea medir la tensión directamente o dividida por 10 utilizando un divisor de tensión. Posteriormente se introducen en los operacionales para desacople de impedancias como ya he dicho anteriormente). Idealmente, la señal que se use de estas dos estará entre -2,5 y 2,5 voltios, para un total a la salida del sumador de entre 0 y 5 voltios, el cual entra a un ADC.

Alguien sabe alguna forma mediante la cual podría reducir el ruido a la salida del sumador? Si hace falta podría mostrar el circuito, pero de ser posible preferiría no hacerlo por ahora ya que no tengo el diagrama hecho digitalmente (la verdad es que he ido haciendo el circuito sobre una protoboard, basandome en el original de la web indicada antes pero todas las modificaciones las he hecho directamente en el circuito, sin diagramas ni nada). Muchas gracias.


----------



## JV (Ago 9, 2007)

Que tipo de ruido es? Blanco, de baja frecuencia, de alta frecuencia, ...?

No recuerdo bien los parámetros del LM324, pero me parece que estas metiendo un cuello de botella en tu circuito en lo que respecta a frecuencia, creo que un TL074 o TL084 te andaría mejor.

Saludos..


----------



## ronaldace2 (Ago 9, 2007)

Pues no estoy seguro del tipo de ruido. Hasta ahora la única forma que he encontrado de medio resolverlo es poner un condensador de 100uf entre la salida del sumador y masa.  En principio he probado valores inferiores, en torno a picofaradios o nanofaradios, pero no se resolvía el problema, así que he probado ir subiendo el valor del condensador hasta 100uf que ya se ve muy poco ruido. Supongo que esto afectará a la medida a altas frecuencias, pero tampoco pienso medir frecuencias muy altas asi que igual me puede valer.

ACTUALIZACION: A la entrada de uno de los sumadores tenía un divisor de tensión con resistencias en torno a los megaohmios. Según me recomendaron, puse valores menores de estas resistencias, con lo que he logrado reducir mucho el ruido, por lo que además he podido sustituir el condensador de 100uf por uno de 1uf y mantener una muy buena calidad.


----------



## downcount (Ago 9, 2007)

El lm324 es un operacional bastante malo...a parte de la mala respuesta en frecuencia, si lo substituyes por el tl081 o 71 y no te mejora...yo lo cambiaria por un operacional de bajo ruido.


----------



## ronaldace2 (Ago 10, 2007)

El LM324 lo he utilizado porque es el que tenía a mano para probar el circuito, pero probablemente seguire vuestro consejo e ire a por el TI074 o TI084. Muchas gracias!
-----------
Finalmente intentaré que sea el TI084A, que tiene las ventajas del 074 y además con menor tensión de offset. Si no lo consigo utilizaré el 074.


----------



## bldani (May 19, 2009)

El caso es que me han aconsejado colocar un condensador de tantalo de 1uF en cada una de las patas de entrada(inversora y no inversora) a masa, de un amplificador operacional para eliminar ruidos e interferencias, pero no se porque ese valor. Hay alguna formula para calcularlo?o se suele usar ese por costumbre?

De la misma manera he leido en un apunte que es aconsejable colocar una bobina con nucleo de ferrita de 560uH en serie, en cada una de las entradas de alimentación del amplificador operacional (con condensadores en paralelo a su vez), tambien para eliminar ruidos. Hay tambien alguna formula para calcular su valor?
Lo de la bobina lo he leido aquí:  [url]http://www.todopic.com.ar/interferencias.htm [/url]

Vuestra informaciónrmació me será de gran ayuda.

Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola Bldani.

Con esos componentes (Resistencia/Bobina y Condensador) formás filtros RC o LC que atenúan las señales de interferencia que aparecen por encima o debajo de determinada frecuencia.
Si buscás "Filtros RC" o "Filtros LC" vas a encontrar las fórmulas que se usan para conocer las frecuencias de corte.

En el caso de los condensadores de 1uf en las entradas, vas a tener frecuencias de corte muy bajas. Seguramente habrá una resistencia en serie con la entrada para que se forme un pasaaltos con el condensador entre la entrada y tierra.
Si ponés otro filtro pasabajos que corte por encima de la frecuencia máxima que querés usar tenés limitado el ancho de banda a lo que vayas a usar y cualquier interferencia que aparezca fuera de esta banda, será atenuada.

Saludos


----------



## bldani (Jun 8, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Me hacia a la idea que colocar, tanto un condensador como una bobina, en las diferentes configuraciones posibles, es para, como tu dices, realizar un filtro.

En especial, los condensadores (de tantalo) de 1uF son para la pata no inversora de un amplificador operacional. La idea es que esta pata estuviera a masa directamente, ya que la señal llega al operacional por la pata inversora. Pero estuve leyendo que para reduccir el offset del operacional es mejor colocar una resistencia del mismo valor que la resistencia de realimentación, y asi igualar las corrientes de polarización, por tanto reducir el offset. También habia leido que esta resistencia de compensación produce un ruido y que por ellos hay que ponerle un condensador (polarizado) en paralelo (ver figura 1). Le he puesto el valor de 1uF porque es lo que he visto que más se utiliza. pero no entiendo porque?

Lo de la bobina de nucleo de ferrita lo he puesto en la entrada de las patas de alimentacion del mismo operacional (en +/- 5V). La idea es que solo pase corriente continua y la configuración es la que muestro en la figura 2. Le he puesto 560uH porque es lo que he visto que se suele usar mas.pero tampoco entiendo el porque.

Supongo, si no estoy equivocado, que tanto un filtro como el otro deben solo de dejar pasar la continua (frecuencia 0Hz) y eliminar la alterna (ruido a todas frecuencias).

Mi pregunta es si el valor de estos componentes es fijo (y calculable) o es aproximado.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

Por ahí va la cuestión, efectivamente.

Ahí donde dice "Señal" debe ir una resistencia (digamos, Rs, por Señal). Entre esa y Rr (Resistencia de realimentación) se determina la ganancia del amplificador (-Rr/Rs).
Lo de que Rc sea igual a Rr, es correcto y no hay mucho más que decir.

En cuanto al condensador en paralelo con Rc, lo que hace es un filtro nomás. Con ese condensador las frecuencias más altas encuentran una resistencia menor para ir a tierra. La reactancia capacitiva (si la neurona no se me murió todavía) es Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C), donde pi es 3,1415..., f es la frecuencia en Hz y C es la capacidad en Faradios.
Dicho en otras palabras, tenés dos resistencias en paralelo cuando de alterna se trata y a medida que la frecuencia sube, una de las resistencias disminuye su valor. Si fuera continua, sólo hay una resistencia y el condensador no le permite pasar.

El valor de ese capacitor dependerá de la frecuencia a la que quieras que haya una determinada impedancia y viceversa, y no hace falta que sea de tantalio. Puede ser tranquilamente uno cerámico o del tipo que quieras.


Saludos


----------



## Daoíz (Sep 21, 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos, tengo un problema con un ruido que se me mete en mi circuito.

Tengo dos señales analógicas de entre 0 y 5 Voltios variables que salen de un componente con muy poca impedancia de salida, entonces lo que hago es usar un amplificador operacional para adaptar las impedancias.
Concretamente uso el TL062CP de uso general con dos amplificador, uno para cada señal.

Cuando mido con el osciloscopio las entradas del operacional, son señales limpias sin ningun ruido, pero cuando mido las salida tienen un ruido acoplado, es una onda perfecta de 60KHz.

Que idea me dais para poder quitar ese ruido, se me ocurren varias pero no estoy muy seguro.

-Uso de un amplificador de bajo ruido
-Filtro pasa bajos en las salida (puede modificarme las señales)

Y por cierto, de donde me viene ese ruido?

MUchas gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2009)

Daoíz dijo:
			
		

> ......Tengo dos señales analógicas de entre 0 y 5 Voltios variables que salen de un componente *con muy poca impedancia de salida,* entonces lo que hago es usar un amplificador operacional para adaptar las impedancias.
> Concretamente uso el TL062CP de uso general con dos amplificador, uno para cada señal......


Si tu circuito generador de señal posee "Muy poca impedancia" no es necesario adaptar nada, solo verificar que la impedancia de la etapa siguiente sea mayor a la de salida del generador.
Cuanto más electrónica agregas mayor es la posibilidad de degradar la señal.


----------



## Daoíz (Sep 21, 2009)

Fogonazo, esas dos señales tienen muy muy poca impedancia de salida, en cuanto las conecto a algo esa señal cae. Es necesario ese amplificador, es un tema que me costo tiempo resolver pero es la única manera.

Uso un filtro pasa bajos¿

Use un filtro pasa-bajos con una resistencia de 1K y un C=0.047uF y la verdad es que ha mejorado mucho


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 21, 2009)

que tipo de sensores son y como los conectas al operacional? si son resistivos has intentado conectarlos en puente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2009)

Daoíz dijo:
			
		

> ..... en cuanto las conecto a algo esa señal cae. .....


En ese caso la impedancia de salida es *Alta* y NO baja.

¿ Por que no publicas el esquema que estas empleando ?


----------



## Daoíz (Sep 22, 2009)

El circuito es muy sencillo, no es más que dos fuentes de alto voltage, con muy poca corriente, lo cual este el problema (0.16mA de  máxima), adjunto data-sheet de ellas son el modelo E121. No puedo adjuntarle porque ya lo adjunte en el tema Problema con el diseño de un potenciómetro

Estas fuentes me dan una tensión que varia entre 0 y 3500V, y la cuestion es medir esas tensiones que van a la aplicación.

Para medir estas tensiones dispongo de dos divisores de tensión comerciales de la marca EMCO de los cuales adjunto data-sheet, con una resistencia interna de 1GOhm

El problema es que las fuentes al darme tan poca corriente al poner mi aparato de medida se me cae la tensión, por eso es necesario el uso de este operacional.

Fogonazo tienes razón, me lié, la impedancia de salida es alta, aunque realmente el problema es que no tengo potencia para alimentar el circuito, no crees?


----------



## nero88 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hola amigos!!Os expongo mi pregunta:
tengo que montar un A.O un ua741 para que me devuelva una señal de 0.02Vpp a 10kHz el problema es que me devuleve mucho ruido y es imposible hacer mediciones.El profesor me dijo que pusiera unos condensadores en paralelo en las fuentes pero no se si lo estoy haciendo bien por que me da un valor de continua. Os adjunto una imagen de como lo estoy haciendo a ver si es que me estoy equivocando al ponerlo y si no si me podeis dar alguna otra solucion alternativa. muchas Gracias!!!

Edit: La no inversora es la inversora y viceversa;Estoy acostumbrado a tener el terminal negativo arriba y no me he fijado que en pspice esta al reves. En el diseño real las patillas de offset no las tengo conectadas las he conectado en el psice por que creia que era en eso en lo que me habia equivocado y las resistencias son de 10k y 1k, que con las prisas se me ha olvidado cambiarlo en el pspice


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2009)

¿ Será porque estas mezclando las conexiones de la configuración Inversor con NO inversor ?


Edit:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/amplificadoresoperacionales.htm


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 7, 2009)

nero88 dijo:
			
		

> ... el problema es que me devuleve mucho ruido y es imposible hacer mediciones.El profesor me dijo que pusiera unos condensadores en paralelo en las fuentes pero no se si lo estoy haciendo bien por que me da un valor de continua.


El problema es que el circuito que mostras es un desastre (por decir algo suave).

1- Estan invertidas las entradas --> de esa forma (si funcionara) seria un comparador con muuucha histeresis.

2- La alimentacion negativa (pin4) esta conectada a *+20V* .

3- Como la entrada inversora esta a masa, debido al error en el punto anterior probablemente la hayas quemado.

4- Los pines de ajuste de offset (5 y 1) *no tienen *que ir a masa, tienen que estar libres o via preset a *-Vcc*.


----------



## nero88 (Nov 7, 2009)

perdon creo os he confundido mas con el esquema que he hecho.
@Eduardo : lo he editado arriba, lo de las entradas ha sido un fallo mio con el pspice, las patillas de offset en el diseño no la tengo conectadas a nada, las he conectados el pspice por que creia que me estaba equivocando en esoy las tensiones las tengo bien conectadas


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 7, 2009)

Si ahora las conexiones estan bien, el problema no es de circuito sino del montaje --> habria que ver una foto.

Como estas amplificando x10 (1K y 10k) y la entrada es 2mVpp (salida 20mVpp) , es suficiente con masas/puntos_de_alimentacion mal diagramadas o lo hayas montado en una protoboard para que se te meta ruido.


----------



## nero88 (Nov 7, 2009)

ok, gracias a todos.
Lo que hare sera montarlo de nuevo en otra placa le hare una foto y intentare colgarla.En caso de que me siga metiendo ruido hay algun otro apaño para quitarle ese ruido?aparte de el de los condensadores en paralelo.


----------



## solange (Jul 23, 2013)

Tengo problemas para calcular el voltaje de ruido cuando se me da solamente como dato "en" (Low input noise voltage) e "in" (Low input noise current). Esos parámetros dependen de la frecuencia y los valores que se dan corresponden a la densidad espectral de voltaje (y corriente) cuando el ruido 1/f es despreciable. Pero por ejemplo si el ancho de banda en el que quiero hallar el voltaje de ruido es menor (o incluye) a frecuencias inferiores a 2 KHz en donde existe ruido 1/f cómo hallo la función que describe la densidad espectral de voltaje?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Rigeliano (Jun 1, 2015)

Buenas noches a todos, he estado montando un seguidor de tensión para el circuito de un EKG; la señal que obtengo del EKG es muy pequeña y para probar los filtros y ver señal original que este produce le puse un seguidor de tension con un TL072 para luego amplificarlo, el problema radica en que el seguidor de tensión le agrega ruido a las tensiones menores de 40mVpp, crei que era por el EKG pero al probarlo con un generador de señales este hace lo mismo!...Esto es a causa del mismo operacional?. Debo utilizar otro opam para señales pequeñas?... ...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2015)

Con que alimentas el TL072? el ruido puede ser por ruido en la alimentación, por otro lado deberias utilzar resistencias de metal film, ya que las de carbón introducen ruido
Comparte tu esquema para brindarte una mejor ayuda, no creo que sea el CI en ese nivel ya que he ampificado señales de menor voltaje sin problema si fuera ruido del CI no se podria amplificar.
Fijate en la hoja de datos, alli explica como se comporta el ruido del mismo
Al tratarse de un EKG deberia ser alimentado a baterias....


----------



## Rigeliano (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracias por moverlo a este lado.
Lo estoy alimentando con una fuente conmutada de +-12V, el circuito es solo un seguidor de voltaje que le agregue antes del AD620, lo puse para usar un generador de funciones y probar todas las etapas de filtrado del circuito. Verificare lo de las resistencias y el ruido que entrega la fuente.


----------



## Rigeliano (Jun 4, 2015)

He encontrado el problema pero ahora me surgio otro, el ruido no se producia en el Tl072 sino desde el divisor de tension, ahora para voltajes muy pequeños hasta solo el hecho de encender mi PC cerca le produce distorsión a la señal , como puedo mejorar esto?, necesito registrar los datos mediante un PIC en la PC y usare por lo menos dos fuentes para todo el circuito .


----------



## Gokesefa (Ene 14, 2016)

Reabro este tema porq tengo un problemita con el AD620 y espero que alguien pueda ayudarme....lo conecto de la siguiente manera
Pin 1: Resistencia rg de 86.8 ohmios
Pin 2: -S (salida negativa de la celda de carga)
Pin 3: +S (salida positiva de la celda de carga)
Pin 4: -12 V
Pin 5: Lo dejo abierto
Pin 6: Mi multimetro
Pin 7: +12 V
Pin 8: El otro lado de la resistencia de 86.8 ohmios
El problema resulta en que, sin aplicar ninguna fuerza en la celda de carga, el voltaje a la salida (PIN 6) me bota 5.2 V no entiendo porque, y cuando aplico una fuerza en la celda de carga, puede verse un cambo, pero no estoy seguro de cuanto aproximadamente (proximamente me van a entregar el soporte para la celda) si alguien pudiera guiarme


----------



## Rigeliano (Feb 17, 2016)

Bueno el problema que tengo es para obtener señales de un EOG (Electrooculograma), inicialmente la señal ya tiene un offset que depende de la posición, los electrodos y hasta de las personas, pero solo quiero eliminar el offset inicial que aparece sin que la persona haya hecho algún movimiento, pues la señal DC que se genera con el movimiento ocular no la quiero eliminar porque contiene mucha información, pues es aquí donde nace el problema; el offset inicial es muy grande a comparación de las señal del EOG y no puedo amplificarla sin saturar los operacionales, y me gustaria saber como puedo generar ese valor invertirlo y sumarlo a mi señal para luego amplificarlo sin problemas, espero que me haya hecho entender y gracias por su ayuda.


----------

